# Red Bull coup: Adrian Newey!



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Red Bull got the guy who REALLY made the McLaren fast this year... not Kimi, not JPM. Nope, Adrian Newey, the guy who was the lead designer of the MP-20.

Newey confirmed at Red Bull
Red Bull Racing have confirmed that Adrian Newey will join the team as their new Chief Technical Officer, as autosport.com predicted.

More...

It was rumoured earlier this morning but now also confirmed by Red Bull Racing; Adrian Newey will join Red Bull's F1 team at the end of February 2006. The news was announced this morning by Red Bull in a short press release.

The 46-year old Newey began his career in motor sport in 1980. His first role was chief aerodynamicist for the Fittipaldi team, before moving to March as a member of the drawing office a year later. Within a year he was promoted to Chief Designer of the March GTP sports car which won two championships in 1983 and 1984. In 84 Newey became Chief Designer of the March Indycar project and the team secured a hat trick of Indy 500 victories from 1985-87. When March entered F1 in 1987, Newey worked as Technical Director on the project.

His reputation grew and in 1990 Williams snapped him up where he took the team to their most successful string of seasons in their history - winning the constructors' title five times in six seasons. In 1997 - the final year of those successes, Newey was lured to McLaren where he took the team to championship glory in 1998.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Noooooooooooo!  


:banghead: :banghead: 


.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow! great news now we may have another top F1 team in Red Bull. :thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Damn that must have been one HUGE check they wrote. :thumbup:


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

Red Bull racing is incredible. From their performance this year, to their party wagons, their girls, etc. etc. Proof of the power of $$$. Can't wait to see them in action next year!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

coelacanth said:


> Red Bull racing is incredible. From their performance this year, to their party wagons, their girls, etc. etc. Proof of the power of $$$. Can't wait to see them in action next year!


It's more than power of the mighty $, look at Toyota! I bet that Mike Gascoyne's check is bigger than Newey's.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> It's more than power of the mighty $, look at Toyota! I bet that Mike Gascoyne's check is bigger than Newey's.


Probably true... and just look at Newey's record compared to Gasgoyne's! :loco:

One of the things I noticed in most of the Newey stories... they were accompanied by shots of DC and Newey talking when DC was at McLaren. Obviously, the captions were something to the effect of them being reunited.

But I wonder if DC's influence came into play here? DC seemed a lot more relaxed and fun-loving this year than during his McLaren days. Maybe Newey talked with him?

As an aside, I wonder what Ferrari thinks about this move as they will supply RBR's engines. I'd have to do the math, but as designers, the Brawn/Byrne cars and Newey cars have to be pretty close in terms of wins/championships. Newey has the potential to design a car that will outperform the "works" team. If that happens, will RBR suddenly find themselves a few engine "revisions" behind the Scuderia?


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

racerdave said:


> Probably true... and just look at Newey's record compared to Gasgoyne's! :loco:
> 
> One of the things I noticed in most of the Newey stories... they were accompanied by shots of DC and Newey talking when DC was at McLaren. Obviously, the captions were something to the effect of them being reunited.
> 
> ...


I've always wondered the same thing but I've never heard it discussed anywhere. One would hope that the engines were exactly the same but is that always the case? Probably not.

Newey to RBR (and Squadra Toro Rosso) is going to be a lot of fun but before he leaves McLaren he's still going to have significant influence over the MP4-21.

Good point about RBR vs. Toyota. I'm already so excited about next season I can hardly wait until March!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Damn that must have been one HUGE check they wrote. :thumbup:


Yep.

Ten million US Dollars is a big chunk of change.

Wow.

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Good to know that it was not about the MONEY!

http://tvnz.co.nz/view/page/417227/626172

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

racerdave said:


> If that happens, will RBR suddenly find themselves a few engine "revisions" behind the Scuderia?


Are you getting these ideas from Berford? :rofl:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:d


----------

